# .bashrc help please



## TraciC (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry for asking what is sure to be a stupidly easy question... what have I done wrong that makes my MacBook Pro (snow leopard) not recognize the aliases I've tried to add to my .bashrc file? They're super simple:

alias ll="ls -l"
alias la="ls -a"

I need to solve this problem before working on my rsync shell script. Thanks for your help!

-Traci


----------



## macbri (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's my setup (don't know when I set this up, but it works)

Check that you have a .bash_profile and it contains:


```
if [ -e ~/.bashrc ]; then
    source ~/.bashrc
fi
```


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2009)

Also, if I'm not mistaken (and it could very well work both ways), but in bash, enclosing a command should be done with single-quote characters (not double-quote), like so:


```
alias ll='ls -laFG'
```

...although I just tested it with double-quotes and it seems to work ok as well.

Just throwin' that out there...


----------



## TraciC (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. Believe it or not, wasn't in the bash shell, so have fixed THAT and now things work. God what a newbie.


----------

